# BBQ Cooking Wood - Southeastern Illinois/Indiana



## cdpromo1 (May 9, 2017)

I am trying to find a place where I can buy real BBQ Cooking woods (i.e. hickory, oak, pecan) other than the items being sold in places like Home Depot, Lowes, Cabelas and etc in the bags.  I'm cooking from the south suburbs of Chicago  Can someone point me in the right direction.

Thanks


----------



## slipaway (May 10, 2017)

For what it's worth I buy chunks and splits from Bass Pro shop when I can't find someone local to get "tree droppings" from......

Not the cheapest place, but it beats using pine......................... (that was a joke - never, ever use pine)

Just my .02 worth


----------



## cdpromo1 (May 11, 2017)

Thanks


----------

